# Sticky  SSOTM Winners Gallery



## mattwalt

Here are the frames of the winners of the SSOTM Challenge Competition.


----------



## mattwalt

​​By Island Made​It's my pocket thumper design sporting an 1/8" aluminum core which holds everything together. The target side is rosewood and maple with 1/8" aluminum pins. The shooter side is 1/4" aluminum anodized a deep hunter green. It boasts a hidden Allan key for the band clips.​


----------

